# Utah Lake



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Fished AF harbor this morning for a few hours with the wife and Hockey. Slayed the fish. Not even fair. Everyone else seemed to be managing an occasional fish here and there but it was fish on all day for us. Sounds like most harbors are fishing well right now. Give them a shot.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Ice or open water?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

ice.. all fish were white bass. No gills or perch today.


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

How thick is the ice in the harbors?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Prob 3"


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice AF dude. Question for ya. When you go out on ice that thin do you wear a life jacket or anything?


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

AFdude does not need a life jacket. he takes me with him and makes me walk out first and since I have him by 50lbs he feels pretty safe :lol:


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

hockey said:


> AFdude does not need a life jacket. he takes me with him and makes me walk out first and since I have him by 50lbs he feels pretty safe :lol:


That's my idea of a fishing buddy. I would just hate to have to pull some one that has me by 50 pounds out of the water.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

holman927 said:


> hockey said:
> 
> 
> > AFdude does not need a life jacket. he takes me with him and makes me walk out first and since I have him by 50lbs he feels pretty safe :lol:
> ...


Who said I would pull him out? ha ha :O•-:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice. Glad you could keep them biting all day.

Where you fishing close to the docks or out in the open harbor?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

hockey said:


> AFdude does not need a life jacket. he takes me with him and makes me walk out first and since I have him by 50lbs he feels pretty safe :lol:


You to? I wonder why I get invited on so many ice fishing trips and they always insist I am first on the water. LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey thanks for the report! How big were the WB? And what kind of bait? I really wanna fish but my daughters are keeping me busy.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

LOAH sorry about the wait we was fishing in the middle, not near the docks. And the white bass varied. Most were small in general but there were some bigger ones as well. Pretty good mix of sizes. We were using bucktail jigs tipped with night crawler, and the wife was using a rat finkee uner a nuclear ant tipped with half a meal worm on each. She prob had the best success but we all did pretty good.


----------

